# Euro 2008 favorites



## Erik (May 29, 2008)

Who are your favorites? Who will take over the title Joël van Noort still owns? Will it be Edouard? Or will Joël maintain his title, and how about the rest of the events? Will the multi-bld record be broken *again*? Can anybody else stop the Germans?


----------



## Pedro (May 29, 2008)

well, here are my predictions 

2x2: Erik
3x3: Jean Pons
4x4: Erik
5x5: Erik
3x3 bld: Konrad
4x4 bld: Tim
5x5 bld: Tim
Multi bld: Tim
3x3 OH: Rama
Fewest moves: Arnaud
Clock: err...don't know
Pyraminx: one of the polish guys
Magic: no idea
Master magic: same
what else?


----------



## Tyson (May 29, 2008)

2x2: Lars Petrus
3x3: Lars Petrus
4x4: Lars Petrus
5x5: Lars Petrus
3x3 bld: Lars Petrus
4x4 bld: Lars Petrus
5x5 bld: Lars Petrus
Multi bld: Lars Petrus
3x3 OH: Lars Petrus
Fewest moves: Lars Petrus
Clock: Lars Petrus
Pyraminx: Lars Petrus
Magic: Lars Petrus
Master magic: Lars Petrus


----------



## Jai (May 29, 2008)

Man, Tyson, I love how you're so unbiased, and don't pick favourites at all. >_>


----------



## alexc (May 29, 2008)

2x2: Erik or Edouard 
3x3: Edouard
4x4: Erik
5x5: Erik
3x3bld: Konrad (I agree with Pedro on this one.)
multi: Tim or Dennis 
4x4bld: Tim
5x5bld: Tim
OH: Rama


----------



## Erik (May 29, 2008)

2x2: Lukasz/Milan/Edouard
3x3: Edouard
4x4: Adam Polkowski
5x5: Tomasz Zolnowski
OH: Rama
BLD: Konrad/Rafael/Kai 
Feet: Anssi!
FMC: Arnaud/Guus/Gilles R.
Magic: Henrik/Oliver Perge
MMagic: Maté/Milan
Clock: Gabor!!
Pyra: Grzegorz L 
S-1: Grzegorz P
4-BLD: Tim!
4-BLD: Istvan!
Multi: Dennis! /Tim


----------



## Tyson (May 29, 2008)

Jai said:


> Man, Tyson, I love how you're so unbiased, and don't pick favourites at all. >_>



Hey, if Lars can beat a pinata, he can win Euro 2008. That's all I know.


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 29, 2008)

2x2x2: Kai -Actually, Lukasz
3x3x3: Stefan -Edouard
4x4x4: Kai -Some Polish guy
5x5x5: Kai -Erik
OH: Timo -Rama
BLD: Kai -Kai, indeed
Feet: Oliver Wolff -Anssi/Erik
FMC: Stefan -Arnaud
Magic: Stefan -Erik
Master Magic: Stefan -Mate
Clock: Stefan -Stefan
Pyra: Stefan -Gregorz or some other Polish guy
Square-1: Kai -(Other) Gregorz or some other Polish guy
4BLD: Tim -Yeah, Tim
5BLD: Tim -Uh-huh
Multi BLD: Dennis -Dennis or Tim


----------



## pjk (May 29, 2008)

2x2: Erik
3x3: Edouard
4x4: Erik
5x5: Erik
3x3 bld: Konrad
3x3 OH: Rama


----------



## masterofthebass (May 29, 2008)

Hey tyson, I thought you liked Stefan. Maybe you should give him megaminx and clock, and keep the rest for lars.


----------



## Henrik (May 30, 2008)

2x2: Edouard/Erik
3x3: Edouard/Erik
4x4: Erik
5x5: Erik
OH: Rama/ Gunnar
BLD: Joey
Feet: Anssi
FMC: Guus/Arnaud
Clock: Ooms/ Stefan
Magic: Erik/ Olivér Perge/ Róbert (WC)/ And one more I don't remember the name of 
Master: Maté/Milan/Bertalan/Ooms
Pyraminx: Tomasz Kiedrowicz
Megaminx: Erik
Sq-1: Grzegorz/ Lars
4-bld: Tim
5-bld: Istvan
Multi: Dennis/ Tim


----------



## fanwuq (May 30, 2008)

2x2: Erik, Lucas Garron
3x3: Erik, Edouard, Joel, Ron, Lucas Garron, Rama...
3x3 OH: Rama, Lucas Garron
3x3 BLD: Joey, Lucas Garron
FMC: Guus, Avgalen, Petrus, Lucas Garron ...
Pyraminx: Piotoor
Feet: Anssi
4x4 and 5x5: Erik
BLD 4x4 and 5x5: Tim


----------



## Dene (May 30, 2008)

Go Joël, I'm rooting for you!! (Other people can have the other ones  ).


----------



## hdskull (May 30, 2008)

2x2: Erik
3x3: Edouard
4x4: Erik
5x5: Erik
OH: Rama
BLD: Konrad
Feet: Anssi
FMC: Guus/Arnaud
Clock: Stefan
Megaminx: Erik
4-bld: Tim
Multi: Dennis


----------



## AvGalen (May 30, 2008)

Does favorite mean you like him the most, want him to win, or expect him to win?

If Tyson expects Lars Petrus to win everything I think I finally found something that I dare to bet him  (I'll even give 1/1000 odds, but a minimum bet of 10 Euro is required)

And why doesn't anyone think Per/Mirek/Zbigniew will win FMC? They are the real experts in my book. I still can't make skeletons, control edge-orientation and have troubles with corners. The only reason I get good/short solutions is because I have good starts and can experiment (get lucky) during the rest of the hour. I like being called a favorite, but don't think I deserve it (yet)


----------



## Erik (May 30, 2008)

But...but...you solved the whole cube in 15 moves... only those 2 corners resisted a bit....  you pwn!


----------



## Doudou (May 30, 2008)

2x2 : Erik
3x3 : Erik
4x4 : Erik
5x5 : Edouard (I'm sorry Erik... But I can not let you win this one...)


----------



## AvGalen (May 30, 2008)

But...but...I didn't write down those 15 moves and couldn't find them again... the entire cube resisted a lot...  I suck!

Rubik's Cube: Edouard Chambon
4x4x4 Cube: Erik Akkersdijk
5x5x5 Cube: Erik Akkersdijk
2x2x2 Cube: Edouard Chambon
3x3x3 blindfolded: Kai Jiptner (or Dennis if he learns M2 )
3x3x3 one-handed: Gunnar Krig
3x3x3 with feet: Anssi Vanhala
3x3x3 fewest moves: Me (I will get better at my weak points)
Rubik's Magic: Erik Akkersdijk
Rubik's Master Magic: Maté Horvath
Megaminx: Erik Akkersdijk
Pyraminx: Grzegorz Luczyna
Square-1: Grzegorz Prusak
Rubik's Clock: Stefan Pochmann
4x4x4 blindfolded: Tim Habermaas
5x5x5 blindfolded: István Kocza (or Person x that will be the only one that solves it)
3x3x3 multi blind: Tim Habermaas


----------



## joey (May 30, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> And why doesn't anyone think Per/Mirek/Zbigniew will win FMC?


Well, none of them have signed up yet!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 1, 2008)

hmm... i think joey will win bld


----------



## Cerberus (Jun 1, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> 2x2x2: Kai -Actually, Lukasz
> OH: Timo -Rama
> [/COLOR]


Yeah, he owns them all!

2x2: Erik
3x3: Edouard
4x4: Erik
5x5: Erik
OH: Rama
BLD: Konrad
Feet: Anssi
FMC: Arnaud
Clock: Stefan
Megaminx: Erik
4x4 bld: Tim
5x5 bld: Tim
Multi: Dennis

I hope Tim will go for sucessful 4x4 and 5x5 solves and not for a extrem multi bld so that he can earn the european records there.

P.S: Lucas, I knew it before quoting ;-)


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Jun 1, 2008)

My favourites:

2x2: Lukas (Cialon), Edouard
3x3: Edouard, Erik
4x4: Erik, Adam (Polkowski)
5x5: Erik, Frederik
OH: Rama, Gunnar
BLD: Tim
Multi BLD: Dennis
Magic:	Róbert Örkényi
Master: Maté


----------



## KJiptner (Jun 1, 2008)

Just a sidenote: I probably won't go.


----------



## Piotr (Jun 1, 2008)

2x2x2: Lukasz Cialon / Edouard Chambon
3x3x3: Edouard
4x4x4: Erik Akkersdijk
5x5x5: Erik / Tomasz Zolnowski
OH: Rama Temmink
BLD: Konrad Stawski
FM: Zbigniew Zborowski / Arnaud van Galen
Pyraminx: Grzegorz Luczyna / Tomasz Kiedrowicz
Megaminx: Erik
Multiblind: Tim Habermaas
3x3x3 feet: Anssi Vanhala


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 1, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> 2x2: Erik, Lucas Garron
> 3x3: Erik, Edouard, Joel, Ron, Lucas Garron, Rama...
> 3x3 OH: Rama, Lucas Garron
> 3x3 BLD: Joey, Lucas Garron
> FMC: Guus, Avgalen, Petrus, Lucas Garron ...


Oh my, what happened? I'm not nearly that fantastic. And I'm not even going. 
Anyhow, I _would_ only have marginal chances at 3BLD (decent memo) and 4BLD (non-DNF = ER), really. Maybe 2x2x2 if I learned SS, practiced a lot, and some people did badly.


----------



## watermelon (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm sure I'll regret this, but what's SS? My only idea is Side -> Solve, meaning it's EG, but I'm sure that isn't the case.


----------



## alexc (Jun 1, 2008)

watermelon said:


> I'm sure I'll regret this, but what's SS? My only idea is Side -> Solve, meaning it's EG, but I'm sure that isn't the case.



I think it's where you make a layer while orienting the LL corners or something. I really don't know either.


----------



## joey (Jun 1, 2008)

watermelon said:


> I'm sure I'll regret this, but what's SS? My only idea is Side -> Solve, meaning it's EG, but I'm sure that isn't the case.



Some guys called Stern-Sun or something. I dunno


----------



## Gunnar (Jun 2, 2008)

Henrik said:


> OH: Rama/ Gunnar



I'm honoured. But I still have to improve to catch up with Rama.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 3, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2: Erik, Lucas Garron
> ...



Why did Tyson put down all Petrus? You are really good at cubing and I didn't think you would go actually. My other choices are actually more realistic I think.


----------

